# 39' Schwinn DX bring back



## bobcycles (Aug 29, 2019)

A friend of mine gave me a tub of parts most of what was needed to build his 1939 DX as a 'rider'....
Rechromed restored wheel set, crank, sprocket and struts...NOS Torrington bars....the rest is "patina"
Looks funky as heck!  But is pretty much textbook correct as far as parts build.
And?  Rides like a brand new bicycle...unbelievable.
Dude is stoked!


----------



## eeapo (Aug 29, 2019)

Did the blue fenders come with red frame, does look kind of weird.


----------



## rbgolf01 (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice job , I’ve got 2 of them to work on myself , hope I do as nice a job. Yes they ar e smooth riders !


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 29, 2019)

Funky but chic, l like it.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 30, 2019)

eeapo said:


> Did the blue fenders come with red frame, does look kind of weird.





He had acquired the fenders and parts piece meal..... for the project....correct year stuff just from various sources...


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 31, 2019)

Nice work, I like the way it came out.
Hammerhead


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks fine and you get the job of protecting it, like birthing a baby.  This day is your fathers day.


----------

